# Rotating lamp to casts light shape



## Adam (Oct 12, 2007)

I want to make a lamp where the shade rotates and casts light on the walls. 

I posted on two other forums and have received semi useful feedback. One use said to use a tin can, cut propeller like holes in the top and use the heat of the lamp to spin the can. That method didn't work for me, I would prefer to use a 15w bulb but even tried a 60w bulb. Neither spun the can.

Another user pointed me to a site that sells motors. While I can solder stuff I don't have a clue on how to control the speed of a motor. I'd like something that runs on a single AA battery. 

Could someone point me in the direction on what parts I need to buy to make a motor that spins about 5rpm (or variable speed) and powered by a battery?


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

this is some thing we did last year. we have one of those colored balls that you place on a table. it's kinda of a disco ball with colored lens. the colored lens panels were removed. the it was mounted in box on its side. then when it runs the lights rise up from the ground like spirits. also works for christmas running the other way for falling snow. i will try to post up a picture later.


----------



## Spider Web (Oct 11, 2007)

I've seen just motors for rotating props that hang.
Saw them at several drug/variety stores that are selling decorations this year.

I have not tried any myself.
Just a thought.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I've also seen things like that for small props that sit... like a lazy susan.


----------

